# ciccio/ciccione



## ItaloBrasiliano

Ciao,

Mi servirebbe un aiuto per capire un pò l'italiano che non esiste nei dizionari, almeno non nel Garzanti (quello che uso io) 

Proverò a mettere le parole in frasi, così da semplificare la vita di chi potrà aiutarmi.

1) Ciccio / Ciccione

- Ciccio(a) (chiamando l'attenzione di qualcuno)
Perchè si uso questa p 56b arola? Ha un significato particolare?

Mentre ciccione(a) si usa per descrivere una persona grassa. Pure questa non trovata nel dizionario. Da dove vengono queste parole?

 2) Mortacci

Questa è molto usata dai romani. Mortacci tua, mortacci sua, mortacci loro... oppure soltanto "mortacci".
Però la usano in diverse situazioni, magari per esprimere sorpresa o magari per esprimere rabbia. Dicono agli amici, ai nemici.
Non so usare questa parola e non riesco a capire cosa significa veramente.

3) Perché x Perchè
Il dizionario Garzanti dice che la parola perché si screvi con la "é". Però io trovo in giornal, testi, ecc la parola perchè scritta con la " ab0 è" e pensavo che perché fosse perchè + è (verbe essere). Qual'è la forma correta?

4) Ho x C'ho.
La forma "ce l'ho" io conosco e la uso. Ad esempio:
- Hai il passaporto italiano?
- Si, ce l'ho.
Però, molte persone usano "c'ho", al posto di "ho".
Ad esempio: "C'ho fame", invece di "ho fame".
Esiste una regola? Qua 56b ndo usare "c'ho", "c'ha", ecc?

5) C'è x Ci sta
Questo è un altro problemino per me. Non so quando usare "ci sta".
"C'è" io uso, ad esempio:
- C'è Tizio?
- Ciao Tizio, ci sei? (via MSN)
- C'è una via d'uscita?
- Ci sono 3 persone in stanza.

Ma ci sta / ci stai / ci sto.. quando devo usare?
Ho già sentito molte persone usavano ci sta, anche in occasione in cui io avrei usato c'è,  ma non capisco il perchè.


Scusate se ho messo tutti dubbi insieme in questa unica thread, è la mia prima volta qui. Se devo procedere in un'altra maniera, ditemi pure.
Scusatemi anche per gli errori d'italiano e grammatica, è solo da 2 anni che studio l'italiano.



> Nota di moderatore: Infatti devi aprire un thread per ogni domanda.


Vi ringrazio tantissimo

Ciao

1677  ItaloBrasiliano


----------



## sabrinita85

Ciao e benvenuto!

Intanto ti rispondo al primo quesito, visto che suppongo che divideranno le domande.

*Ciccio*= appunto, come hai scritto, si usa per attirare l'attenzione. Non ha un significato particolare, che io sappia. C'è anche la versione più affettuosa che è "ciccino, ciccetto".

*Ciccione*= sì, vuol dire grasso. Viene da _*ciccia*_, che sarebbe la carne nel linguaggio colloquiale.


----------



## Artemide Diana

Ti rispondo in qualità di romana. 



ItaloBrasiliano said:


> Ciao,
> 
> Mi servirebbe un aiuto per capire un pò l'italiano che non esiste nei dizionari, almeno non nel Garzanti (quello che uso io)
> 
> Proverò a mettere le parole in frasi, così da semplificare la vita di chi potrà aiutarmi.
> 
> 1) Ciccio / Ciccione
> 
> - Ciccio(a) (chiamando l'attenzione di qualcuno)
> Perchè si uso questa parola? Ha un significato particolare?
> 
> Io lo uso in maniera affettuosa. (Ad una donna, dico: "ciccia" ["ciccia [mia], hai ragione", p.es] è perché sono in grande intimità e affetto verso il mio interlocutore
> 
> 
> 
> Mentre ciccione(a) si usa per descrivere una persona grassa. Pure questa non trovata nel dizionario. Da dove vengono queste parole?
> 
> Da *ciccia* = carne


----------



## Jacksunny

ItaloBrasiliano said:


> Ciao,
> 
> Mi servirebbe un aiuto per capire un pò un po' l'italiano che non esiste nei dizionari, almeno non nel Garzanti (quello che uso io)
> 
> Proverò a mettere le parole in frasi, così da semplificare la vi 2082 ta di chi potrà aiutarmi.
> 
> 1) Ciccio / Ciccione
> 
> - Ciccio(a) (chiamando l'attenzione di qualcuno)
> Perchè si uso questa parola? Ha un significato particolare?
> 
> Mentre ciccione(a) si usa per descrivere una persona grassa. Pure questa non trovata nel dizionario. Da dove vengone queste parole?


Secondo De Mauro:
*Ciccia *
1 fam., carne, polpa di animale macellato; nel linguaggio infantile, carne cucinata | estens., fam., scherz., adipe di una persona: _mettere su c._, _essere un barile di c._

L'adipe è il grasso, quindi ciccia è un termine colloquiale per dire grasso in eccesso, se ci si riferisce alle persone.

Ciccio/a è usata in tono amichevole con i propri amici, in contrapposizione a bello/a, ma non necessariamente verso persone in sovrappeso.


----------



## ItaloBrasiliano

Ho capito, quindi ho fatto male di mettere tutto insieme .. scusate.

Però, ho visto che gli altri mi avevano risposto, ma dove trovo queste risposte? Non le vedo più!!


Grazie a tutti per l'aiuto... ma sto ancora cercando le risposte.

Grazie mille


----------



## M_07

Mi sembra che al nord dicono _ciccio _per dire che uno è ciccione, ma non sono sicura.
Aspetta i nordisti.


----------



## furs

Si', si sente anche 'ciccio' per grassone. Nel NordEst veramente ciccio avrebbe anche un altro significato, cioe' abitante della Cicceria, una piccola regione di montagna nell'interno dell'Istria (ora in Croazia). Infatti in Veneto e Venezia Giulia si usa (o almeno si usava ai miei tempi) il proverbio: "ciccio no xe per barca -- ne' venessian per bosco", a indicare ovviamente che ognuno deve fare il proprio mestiere. Ma mi sa che mi sono fatto prendere la mano e sono andato un po' OT......


----------



## ItaloBrasiliano

Grazie a tutti.

Adesso ho capito più o meno cos'è successo:
_                 Last edited by Jana337 : Today at 01:43 PM.                 Reason: Solo un tema per thread, per favore._

Ma come faccio a riavere le risposte che mi hanno dato? Devo chiederle di nuovo in un'altra thread?
Non sarebbe il caso di mettere questa regola nel Regolamento?
Scusa, ma mi sento male di chiedere di nuovo l'aiuto a quelli che mi avevano già risposto.

Attendo informazioni di come procedere.

Vi ringrazio ancora

(Grazie anche a quelli che mi correggono come ha fatto Jacksunny)


----------



## Paulfromitaly

ItaloBrasiliano said:


> Grazie a tutti.
> 
> Adesso ho capito più o meno cos'è successo:
> _                 Last edited by Jana337 : Today at 01:43 PM.                 Reason: Solo un tema per thread, per favore._
> 
> Ma come faccio a riavere le risposte che mi hanno dato? Devo chiederle di nuovo in un'altra thread?
> Non sarebbe il caso di mettere questa regola nel Regolamento?
> Scusa, ma mi sento male di chiedere di nuovo l'aiuto a quelli che mi avevano già risposto.
> 
> Attendo informazioni di come procedere.
> 
> Vi ringrazio ancora
> 
> (Grazie anche a quelli che mi correggono come ha fatto Jacksunny)


Dalle regole del forum che trovi all'inizio della pagina:



> 9. Evitate di allontanarvi dall'argomento in discussione, sia che lo abbiate introdotto voi o un altro membro del forum. Se volete discutere su un altro argomento, aprite un nuovo thread.



Devi semplicemente aprire un thread per ogni domanda.


----------



## moro_of_venice

furs said:


> Si', si sente anche 'ciccio' per grassone. Nel NordEst veramente ciccio avrebbe anche un altro significato, cioe' abitante della Cicceria, una piccola regione di montagna nell'interno dell'Istria (ora in Croazia). Infatti in Veneto e Venezia Giulia si usa (o almeno si usava ai miei tempi) il proverbio: "ciccio no xe per barca -- ne' venessian per bosco", a indicare ovviamente che ognuno deve fare il proprio mestiere. Ma mi sa che mi sono fatto prendere la mano e sono andato un po' OT......


 
Tutto vero La Ciceria sta proprio sopra Fiume ( Rjieka)


----------



## housecameron

_E' un po' ciccio_ (non proprio ciccione, solo qualche chiletto in più)
Dal Piemonte


----------



## vega3131

*Ciccio*, assieme a *Checco*, è un anche un soprannome derivato da Francesco. E' usato come appellativo scherzoso verso persone molto più giovani. Potrebbe essere collegato a *cicciolo *(v. _cicciolo di maiale_.


----------



## infinite sadness

Dipende dalla Regione.
Mi sembra che l'uso di "ciccio" per chiamare affettuosamente un amico sia tipico dell'italia centrale, mentre vi posso assicurare che in sicilia "ciccio" è usato esclusivamente come diminuitivo di Francesco.


----------



## nic3

*-->  Nuova Domanda! <--*
​

Il termine pare avere diverse sfumature e credo esclusivamente nell'uso dialettale ; qualcuno mi può essere d'aiuto circa la derivazione ?


----------



## Nicuzza22

Ciao!
Ti propongo la voce dal dizionario etimologico, spero possa aiutarti http://www.etimo.it/?term=ciccio&find=Cerca


----------



## nic3

Non avendo modo di accedere all'indirizzo indicato qualcuno mi potrebbe gentilmente riportare quanto vi è descritto? Grazie in anticipo.


----------



## nic3

Grazie infinite per l'aiuto e la disponibilità.


----------

